# Mwhahahahahaha!! It's my turn!



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Guess what just went out in the mail?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

A candle?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep it is a candle. When lit, it has a scent of earthy and leather with a little bit of spice!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice I'll have to see if I can convince my wife to have one in the house.


The picture of the bomb looked like a candle.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

It does look like a candle. But it is a cigar bomb haha.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Boom-She-Boom

Go get-em

(or is it Boom-Sha-Boom?)


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Yep it is a candle. *When lit, it has a scent of earthy and leather with a little bit of spice*!


This is a great line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I give up. What is it?

haha. Ipittydapoorfool!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

TIC TOC MO!!!!!



Bwahahahahahahaahahaahaahaahaaaaahahaaahaaahaahaahaahaahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

This thing should land today, or early tomorrow.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Kill them all, let the God sort them out.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

well did the candle melt or i mean did the bomb hit?

opcorn:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Has not hit yet. I hate it when I see it is processing at a sorting facility. It will definately hit tomorrow though!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Everyone must seek shelter this evening in anticipation of a huge attack


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

RUN!!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> Everyone must seek shelter this evening in anticipation of a *huge* attack


Hey!?!?! Who told you...shhhh. That was supposed to be a secret!

Ok, well your right. It is going to be a huge attack.

Approx. 40 cigars were sent to someone on the east....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Approx. 40 cigars were sent to someone on the east....


...bank of the Tiber, I hope. I don't wanna be anywhere near this thing when it goes off. 

Where's the damn key to my backyard bombshelter, CRAP!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Nah, Not on the east bank of the Tiber. I should remember where that is, but I'm drawing a blank! 

This should land today!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Being out in Hays..doesnt that make most of everything else East of ya??......:bowl:


Watching amd waiting...:beerchug:



Shawn


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Nah, Not on the east bank of the Tiber. I should remember where that is, but I'm drawing a blank!


Runs through Tuscany, Umbria, Lazio, through Rome, to the Tyrrhenian Sea.

Just far enough away so the fallout wont damage my tomato plants.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy kumquats!
this thing still has me rattled!
Correct me if i am wrong but it seems that Baddmonkey and Fiddlegrin have conspired to bomb whats left of my zip code off the map.
you guys rock, this was completely unexpected and way above and beyond !


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha kumquats! Those won me a Cubao Maduro from 2Curious!

Anyway, yep...it was actually Phil's idea! Like I said in the other post. He got them and wanted me to send them your way! There is quite a selection there, from mild to medium to full. All are great smokes from the cheaper Flor de Oliva and Cusano to the Gurkha, 5 Vegas, and RP. I hope you enjoy them all, and we all have you in our thoughts to get better soon! Hopefully this will be a giant step towards good health. 

Even though what I said was ironic...smoking to become healthy again? I need a nap!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Mother of f***! That is not a bomb, that is a humidor!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

edogg said:


> Kill them all, let the God sort them out.


Haaahaahaahaahaaahaahahaahaaahaahaahahaahahaahahhahaaaaa!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*GotchA!!!!!!!! Haaahaahaaahaahahahaahaahahaaaahaahaahaahaahaahaaaaaa!!!!!*

:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........:rofl:.........


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> *GotchA!!!!!!!! Haaahaahaaahaahahahaahaahahaaaahaahaahaahaahaahaaaaaa!!!!!*


Holy crap Phil! Haha, thanks again for all you've done. I'm sure Charlie appreciates this a lot!


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

that is insane!


----------

